# Laundry area in unfinished basement



## jar546 (Oct 28, 2009)

Just got a call from an architect concerned that the code official is requiring walls to create a separate area in an unfinished basement for a laundry area.  He was told that a laundry area is required to be in habitable space and therefore if they want to put the washer and dryer in the basement, it has to be in a finished room.  Again, this is what I am being told.  Never heard of this.  Thoughts?


----------



## Mac (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Laundry area in unfinished basement

As usual, ask the code official to provide a reference to "help us understand".

Personally, I don't think putting the laundry equipment in the unfinished basement makes it habitable space. I've seen laundry facility in carports and garages in warmer climates.

" Bathrooms, toilet rooms, closets, halls, storage or utility spaces and similar areas are not considered habitable spaces."


----------



## JBI (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Laundry area in unfinished basement

Sounds odd to me. Get firsthand information from the Code Official with a Code section reference. Although putting laundry rooms upstairs is currently -in vogue' (and incredibly sensible IMHO), traditionally laundry areas were in basements... unfinished basements.


----------



## kilitact (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Laundry area in unfinished basement

The code official might be looking at keeping the pipes from freezing


----------



## cboboggs (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Laundry area in unfinished basement

Have to agree. Get the Code Official to provide a code section.


----------



## Min&Max (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Laundry area in unfinished basement

I think the code official has made an error. Ask for code section to verify his decision.


----------



## brat (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: Laundry area in unfinished basement

I agree with those that would ask the code official to cite the code language that is relevant.  There should be a smokie, illumination, handrail on the stairs, emergency escape all in the basement; but a finished room?  I don't see it.


----------



## brudgers (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: Laundry area in unfinished basement

Don't forget the bollard.


----------



## karmann33 (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: Laundry area in unfinished basement

There's nothing in the code that would require the laundry room to be be habitable in an unfinished basement. I have to agree with other posters. Have that code official give a reference. We can't enforce our opinions only codes that are adopted.


----------



## jim baird (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: Laundry area in unfinished basement

That official must be related to the one I know locally who wrote up a housebuilder for a doorbell that did not work and for having a phone jack where the inspector thought it shouldn't be.


----------

